# laguna max-flo 6000



## morefirejules08 (19 Jan 2012)

Hi
Does anyone know if this pump can be used amphibiously?

cheers


----------



## martin-green (24 Jan 2012)

All the "blurb" about it does NOT mention that it can, furthermore it also mentions its integral handle. (Integral handles often mean the outer case cannot be removed in order to use it "dry mounted" ) I would say the answer is no its not amphibious. But you could always ask Laguna.

(92)


----------

